# A Few Things I Learned Today



## wolftat (Aug 4, 2009)

I learned that when the wife says not to use one of her "good" pots, she is talking about the appearingly useless old enamel pot, not the stainless pot that is good for everything.
 I also learned that when she says to use my best judgement, she means her best judgement, not mine.
 I also learned that "oh well, sh*t happens" isn't the proper response when you fail to follow the previous mentioned items.
 I also learned that when boiling wax off blanks, you shouldn't have the pot full and have a rolling boil going on the stove.
 I also learned that boiling water can melt some plastic items that probably shouldn't have been in the sink in the first place.
 I also learned that the blanks can come out very nicely from doing all the previously mention things. 
 So with all the things that I learned today, I will remember that the wax boils quite nicely off the blanks in the enamel pot full of water at a rolling boil. It's good to learn new things. It's also quiet around here tonight for some reason, I wonder if she is going to clean the pot I left in the sink or if I should do it. I'll worry about it tomorrow.:biggrin:


----------



## GouletPens (Aug 4, 2009)

Well, what's most important is that the blanks came out nicely. After all, you can buy more pots, but the wood is all one-of-a-kind....:wink:


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 4, 2009)

Keep that up and she is gonna help you , you'll have no tomorrow to worry about  
The wifes favorite pots leave a nice bump when improperly used .:beat-up:


----------



## wolftat (Aug 4, 2009)

GouletPens said:


> Well, what's most important is that the blanks came out nicely. After all, you can buy more pots, but the wood is all one-of-a-kind....:wink:


 I don't know about that, she said something about antique and grandmothers or something like that, maybe she said her grandmother was an antique. Yeah, I think thats it.


----------



## wolftat (Aug 4, 2009)

ldb2000 said:


> Keep that up and she is gonna help you , you'll have no tomorrow to worry about
> The wifes favorite pots leave a nice bump when improperly used .:beat-up:


Ah, whats another bump on my head?


----------



## HSTurning (Aug 4, 2009)

Tomorrow you learn:

Flowers and i'm sorry go a long way:biggrin:

But I have yet to learn that.  I'm told it goes a long way.

The first time I gave SWMBO flowers.  I handed them to her and said "hears your flowers, you won't be getting anymore from me"
She had told me that no ex had ever given her flower, really no one other then family had given her flowers.  I on the other hand had given many and received 10dzn roses once.  I no longer see the point of spending money on flowers that are going to be dead in a week and are already dying.  Sounds like a good way to show how you feel to me.  I'm such a romantic aint I.....lol

But boy was she surprised when I came home with a dzn roses for valintines day a few years ago.  I couldnt pass them up they were $10 or $15 from someone on the side of the road and were nice long stems and big flowers.


----------



## just_call_me_dusty (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for the tips!! Good to know.


----------



## just_call_me_dusty (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for the tips!!  Lessons learned/ Good to know.


----------



## wolftat (Aug 5, 2009)

HSTurning said:


> Tomorrow you learn:
> 
> Flowers and i'm sorry go a long way:biggrin:
> 
> ...


 Matt your probably right. If she apologizes tomorrow i will forgive and forget, she doesn't need to buy me flowers though, but maybe a new tool would be something I should suggest. Thanks


----------



## Art Fuldodger (Aug 5, 2009)

I have a couple of HUGE stainless steel stock pots (30 quart, I believe) that I bought on clearance for... $4 each.  Perfect for any sort of "mad scientist" project I want to undertake.


----------



## skiprat (Aug 5, 2009)

Neil, you obviously enjoy life on the edge, so here's the ultimate challenge.....

Let your wife read your thread:biggrin:

I dare you!!!!

We could be looking for a new Product Review manager:biggrin:


----------



## jyreene (Aug 5, 2009)

Neil, personally, I think if she didn't want you to use her good pot she would have made a sign on it or something.  And (I know I'm going to take flak for this but it's an ongoing joke between my wife and I) if she didn't want you to use said pot for boiling the wax off then she should have been using it to cook, isn't that the way it work.  I'm still waiting for the chance to steal my wife's shoes and chain her in the kitchen!


----------



## Randy_ (Aug 5, 2009)

I had the same thought, Neil; but I see Skippy beat me to it.  "Living on the very edge" is exactly what came to mind.  I would say you can put off worrying about cleaning the pot until tomorrow.  You can take care of it right after you get home from the swanky restaurant you are taking her to tomorrow evening!!:wink:


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 5, 2009)

That's funny stuff Neil.  Reality of what us men deal with everyday.


----------



## cnirenberg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for actually writing this one out.  I learned that SHE is ALWAYs right, no matter how hard I try to prove it.  Thanks Neil, oh and by the way, this line works good, " My wife will have the house lobster........"


----------



## GouletPens (Aug 5, 2009)

cnirenberg said:


> Thanks for actually writing this one out. I learned that SHE is ALWAYs right, no matter how hard I try to prove it. Thanks Neil, oh and by the way, this line works good, " My wife will have the house lobster........"


 For me its "my wife will have the crab cakes"...


----------



## randyrls (Aug 5, 2009)

wolftat said:


> I learned



Neil;  Many moons ago in the YAHOO Penturners group I saw this post.  It was so funny that I kept it.

After a week of dealing with a "honey-do" list as long as your leg, I finally got some time in the shop this evening to make some sawdust. It "turned" out to be a night for lessons . . .

1. I learned that the nib on the pen MUST be aligned correctly before you try to press it into the lower pen barrel. Failure to do this will result in an egg-shape at the end of the tube and split wood.

2. I learned that if you put too much CA glue on the tenon when gluing on the center ring of a Euro stye pen, the glue gooshes out onto the ring and nicely finished pen. Trying to wipe it off only makes the situation worse.

3. I learned that you can put a pen ruined by #2 above back on the mandrel and actually turn the brass center ring off! Then an extra ring can be glued on with a lesser amount of CA glue.

4. I learned that no matter how full your hands are, ALWAYS take the cap off the CA glue with your fingers. NEVER EVER use your teeth to remove the cap.

5. I learned that if you choose to ignore #4 above, NEVER EVER just hold the CA glue cap in your lips while you apply the glue!  

6. I learned that even though a person's tongue is wet with saliva, CA glue will STILL adhere very well to it . . . AND . . . will adhere the wet tongue to the inside of the bottom lip . . . AND . . . will adhere to the old, dried glue on the CA glue cap!

7. I learned that frantically attempting to spit out a CA glue cap that is glued in your mouth is pointless - as well as very difficult when your tongue is glued to you lower lip!

8. I learned that after CA glue has bonded to your skin, acetone will not cause the glue to release.

9. I learned that I hate the taste of acetone - not to mention that it really burns one's tongue and lips if it comes in contact with them.

10. I learned that by the time you get hardened CA glue off of your lip, you will look like you have a large fever blister!

10. I learned that my wonderful wife, who loves me deeply, will laugh uncontrollably at me when I really need her help.

Jerry


----------



## babyblues (Aug 5, 2009)

I really don't see what you did wrong, Neil.  Everything seemed appropriate to me.  :biggrin:


----------



## Dagwood (Aug 5, 2009)

This thread is hilarious.  Only because we can all relate....


----------



## THarvey (Aug 5, 2009)

I learned the same lesson a while back.  :beat-up:

So, I went to the thrift store and bought my own pot. :angry:

Now, I *DARE *her to try and use *MY *pot. :rotfl:


----------



## JimB (Aug 5, 2009)

I think your wife is secretly VERY proud of you. After all, look at how much you learned in just one day!


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 5, 2009)

Neil , I think that quiet , is just the calm before the storm .


----------



## wudnhed (Aug 5, 2009)

wolftat said:


> i learned that when the wife says not to use one of her "good" pots, she is talking about the appearingly useless old enamel pot, not the stainless pot that is good for everything.
> I also learned that when she says to use my best judgement, she means her best judgement, not mine.
> I also learned that "oh well, sh*t happens" isn't the proper response when you fail to follow the previous mentioned items.
> I also learned that when boiling wax off blanks, you shouldn't have the pot full and have a rolling boil going on the stove.
> ...



lmao!!!!!!!


----------



## wudnhed (Aug 5, 2009)

randyrls said:


> Neil;  Many moons ago in the YAHOO Penturners group I saw this post.  It was so funny that I kept it.
> 
> After a week of dealing with a "honey-do" list as long as your leg, I finally got some time in the shop this evening to make some sawdust. It "turned" out to be a night for lessons . . .
> 
> ...



ROTFLMAO!!!!!!  This is so me!!!:biggrin:


----------



## wolftat (Aug 5, 2009)

skiprat said:


> Neil, you obviously enjoy life on the edge, so here's the ultimate challenge.....
> 
> Let your wife read your thread:biggrin:
> 
> ...


Skip, dare has been accepted and she read the full thread. Her reply for what we can all go do is a physical impossibility or I would never had needed her in the first place.



			
				jyreene said:
			
		

> Neil, personally, I think if she didn't want you to use her good pot she would have made a sign on it or something. And (I know I'm going to take flak for this but it's an ongoing joke between my wife and I) if she didn't want you to use said pot for boiling the wax off then she should have been using it to cook, isn't that the way it work. I'm still waiting for the chance to steal my wife's shoes and chain her in the kitchen! [/endquote]
> 
> She said you can go do the same thing and something about all Marines being the same (left most of that part out)....LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## wolftat (Aug 5, 2009)

I decided to be nice and give her a call from work just now. I ask what time dinner would be ready so I can be home in time for it....does anyone know what time hell is scheduled to freeze over tonight?....LOL     I am going to assume that she took this thread to heart and feels bad about things and is secretly planning to take me out for the lobster dinner tonight. I just hope we aren't out too late, I really want to get some more wood boiled tonight.


----------



## jleiwig (Aug 5, 2009)

wolftat said:


> I decided to be nice and give her a call from work just now. I ask what time dinner would be ready so I can be home in time for it....does anyone know what time hell is scheduled to freeze over tonight?....LOL I am going to assume that she took this thread to heart and feels bad about things and is secretly planning to take me out for the lobster dinner tonight. I just hope we aren't out too late, I really want to get some more wood boiled tonight.


 
Maybe you could double your output and use the nice stainless pot too since she doesn't care about that one either.


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 5, 2009)

YOU , are my HERO !!:biggrin:


----------



## wolftat (Aug 5, 2009)

jleiwig said:


> Maybe you could double your output and use the nice stainless pot too since she doesn't care about that one either.


 It just takes a couple minutes in the water to remove the wax, but thanks, that is a great idea.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 5, 2009)

Neil, I guess I'm fortunate, my wife said if I ever used her microwave oven to dry any more wood she would boot my butt to the curb, I can't wait to get some more wet wood and see her try this, I figure since it's close to 200 yards to the road she won't be able to do it and I'll get to laugh at her for not finishing what she started, plus I could well afford to loose some butt, besides there are two dog houses along the way I could take refuge in.


----------



## GoodTurns (Aug 5, 2009)

cnirenberg said:


> Thanks for actually writing this one out.  I learned that SHE is ALWAYs right, no matter how hard I try to prove it.  Thanks Neil, oh and by the way, this line works good, " My wife will have the house lobster........"



If I used grandma's stuff, My wife will have the house...   no need to qualify with any crustacean....


----------



## wolftat (Aug 5, 2009)

Do you think my wife is going to be upset that I used the microwave to dry the wood? She shouldn't be to upset, I just bought the microwave for her a couple of months ago.....LOL


----------



## Mike of the North (Aug 5, 2009)

wolftat said:


> I decided to be nice and give her a call from work just now. I ask what time dinner would be ready so I can be home in time for it....does anyone know what time hell is scheduled to freeze over tonight?....LOL     I am going to assume that she took this thread to heart and feels bad about things and is secretly planning to take me out for the lobster dinner tonight. I just hope we aren't out too late, I really want to get some more wood boiled tonight.



Well in MI Hell shouldn't freeze over for a long time.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hell,_Michigan
http://weather.weatherbug.com/MI/Pinckney-weather/local-forecast/7-day-forecast.html?zcode=Z5467


----------



## wolftat (Aug 5, 2009)

bitshird said:


> Neil, I guess I'm fortunate, my wife said if I ever used her microwave oven to dry any more wood she would boot my butt to the curb, I can't wait to get some more wet wood and see her try this, I figure since it's close to 200 yards to the road she won't be able to do it and I'll get to laugh at her for not finishing what she started, plus I could well afford to loose some butt, besides there are two dog houses along the way I could take refuge in.


 See now Ken, thats where things get confusing. Out of what she said, I would have heard "use the microwave and go buy some new boots".


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 5, 2009)

Her reply for what we can all go do is a physical impossibility or I would never had needed (change this to "thought I needed") her in the first place

*What a WONDERFUL piece of WISDOM!!!*


----------



## wolftat (Aug 6, 2009)

I learned that she plays dirty when it comes to payback. She went out and picked up my favorite pizza from the other side of town and when I thought I was going to have a nice meal, I walked into the dinniing room and saw my M-I-L sitting there. She was cruel to invite that to dinner. I ate quickly and quietly and then went into the kitchen and boiled up a couple of burl caps for dessert.


----------



## jleiwig (Aug 6, 2009)

wolftat said:


> I learned that she plays dirty when it comes to payback. She went out and picked up my favorite pizza from the other side of town and when I thought I was going to have a nice meal, I walked into the dinniing room and saw my M-I-L sitting there. She was cruel to invite that to dinner. I ate quickly and quietly and then went into the kitchen and boiled up a couple of burl caps for dessert.


 
Evil!  Sounds like it's time to invite that annoying friend over that everyone really doesn't like but he always seems to show up.  He needs to crash on the couch for a couple nights and help you with your blank processing.


----------



## cnirenberg (Aug 6, 2009)

Neil,
So how was dessert?  Would you like some more boiled maple burl over some resin topped photochomatic chips Mom?  Wash it down with some BLO?  Yum.


----------



## jyreene (Aug 7, 2009)

I showed this to my wife and she got a kick out of it!


----------



## wolftat (Aug 7, 2009)

jleiwig said:


> Evil! Sounds like it's time to invite that annoying friend over that everyone really doesn't like but he always seems to show up. He needs to crash on the couch for a couple nights and help you with your blank processing.


 Thats a great idea, I'll do that.......SO...ahhh...what time are you going to be here?????:biggrin:


----------



## jleiwig (Aug 7, 2009)

wolftat said:


> Thats a great idea, I'll do that.......SO...ahhh...what time are you going to be here?????:biggrin:


 
Man...I've been waiting a whole day for this exact post to come to fruition.  Are you slacking or is she still beating you? :biggrin:


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Aug 7, 2009)

I am pretty sure I'd invite somebody over too..... you know for a witness.


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 7, 2009)

You're a braver man than I, Wolf. LOML is Cherokee and if I tried something like that... well, those who know me know I have no hair to scalp, so she'd just CA a certain part of my anatomy to another rendering it ... let's just say less than functional for much of anything for awhile. How do I know this? She has already told me so. And I believe her. 

This is the same woman who used a pocket knife to carve a deeply embedded fish hook out of her hand rather than going to the ER because, and I qoute, "*expletive* no! The fish are biting!" And she can gut, skin and butcher a deer with the best of them. And shoots as well as I do. 

So why do I stay with such a dame? Because I'm scared to leave! 

Joking actually. I stay b/c I might need her when all the SHTF.:biggrin:


----------



## wolftat (Aug 7, 2009)

jleiwig said:


> Man...I've been waiting a whole day for this exact post to come to fruition. Are you slacking or is she still beating you? :biggrin:


 I was going to be nice and let it go, but I couldn't...LOL I tried hard, but you just made it impossible. She is being nice to me again, she's leaving for a week with the kids so I will be home alone for that time. I guess I'll turn the whole kitchen into a powder coating booth...LOL


----------



## wolftat (Aug 7, 2009)

alamocdc said:


> This is the same woman who used a pocket knife to carve a deeply embedded fish hook out of her hand


 I did that to one of my brothers once, but there was no fish hook involved....LOL   
If you have a good woman, you have to stay with her. My wife is a lot of fun and she knows that I love to play around, but when it's time to get serious, I'm there ready to go. That's why I'm with her and not my previous wife (shutter).


----------

